# Happy Holidays!!!



## simeoc (Jul 25, 2009)

How's everyone here? how's Christmas?

We'll anyway i have a long vacation from work... so I will enjoy playing my guitar and try to learn the drums... 

Have a safe and Happy Holidays to everyone here.. pm me if you need someone to talk..


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

and a happy new year to you!

dj


----------



## alton (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Guys. How are you?
I am enjoying my holiday with my family.
Thanks.


----------

